# Solved: Sound problems with WinFast TV2000 XP RM adapter



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello!Actually,the problem is not with the adapter.There is a missing component on my motherboard (INTEL D102GGC2).You have to connect the sound from the adapter to the motherboard separately,with a cable ,but the input thing which should be on the motherboard is not there,I think it's called In- CD 1 or something like that.I am pretty sure it's the right input,since all others are already taken by default.Also,when I had my internet connection installed the technician providing the service said there should be this input on the motherboard . There is just the outline, a square drawn.I resolved this issue by using my DVD player.The cable-TV signal is connected through my DVD player and then plugged in the adapter input, so I just connected the sound through the DVD as well and plugged it in separately in the PC,not the adapter,using the microphone input.Luckily I have two microphone inputs,one in the back and one in the front.The thing is ,if I don't want to have two different sound sources overlapping each other I have to physically disconnect the DVD sound cable.And if I record any TV programs or record from VHS or DVD (the DVD player is actually a combo of DVD player and VHS recorder)with the application there is no sound recorded, since there is no connection.Also,I don't have any control of the volume through the application I have to use my speaker volume control button.Is there any way I could resolve this so I could fully utilize this TV adapter?For its price range it's a great piece of hardware and it works great.I don't want to buy a new motherboard( nor a new TV adapter) ,other than the missing input component it's in perfect working order.Any suggestions?


----------



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello!Could somebody please at least tell me if this problem is not solvable at all, so I can forget about it and close this thread or if I am using the wrong terms(English is not my native language so there is a small chance of poor translation ) to describe it or point out to any errors in my part providing the circumstances of the problem so I can do a better job describing it.Thanks.


----------



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

Hi,

I've got the same card. 

Sorry, but I got totally lost in your explanation/question. Can you tell me exactly where you are having a problem?


----------



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello!I will try to be a bit clearer.I cannot connect the sound from the adapter to the motherboard since the plug-in thing which should be on the motherboard is missing.As far as I understand the installation process of this adapter you have to connect the sound separately with a small/ short cable,right?If I am wrong please post the URL for the installation guide or at least point me in the right direction.I tried google-ing it but I got lost...


----------



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

The card requires you to connect it's audio out to the audio in (mic socket) of the computer. If you don't have a microphone socket you need to fit a cheap soundcard that does.


----------



## usualsuspect (Jul 29, 2002)

Installation help:

http://www.leadtek.com/eng/tv_tuner/manual.asp?manulineid=26&pronameid=94&lineid=6&act=4


----------



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link.It helped me clarify the issue I am dealing with.I have looked at the diagrams in the manual and it appears I have the model 3 of TV2000XP series.It has no audio out,it has a sound card/motherboard audio-in connector,a sort of cable which you connect directly to the motherboard.I have an integrated sound- card on the motherboard,by the way.Your solution would work if I had the model 1 of the TV2000XP series. O.K.I will try to explain using diagrams this time.This is my TV card:







I have marked the connector as you can obviously see with vivid red.the question mark obviously resembles my dilemma. This is my INTEL D102GGC2 motherboard :








This is the list of the board components:







...So here goes:red Y marks where I connected my graphic card,red X marks where I connected the TV2000 XP card.Now,according to the manual I should connect the audio-in connector(cable) from the TV card to the audio connector on the motherboard ;this as far as I understand it ,is the one I marked with red Z also originally labeled as A and named front panel audio connector .It's on the top of the list of board components.It's already taken by default it connects other components to the motherboard so I cannot use it.The missing component I mentioned in the beginning of this thread;I have marked it with red C and drawn a red square where it should be.There is a silver square outline on the motherboard and it's labeled: " CD 1 cd in".It's not shown on the diagram.According to the technician who installed my internet connection there should be a connector here.But no ,there is none.Just the outline and the markings.But maybe I misunderstood the instructions completely and possibly, the technicians input is also wrong,since he was in a hurry(busy schedule).So the blue W marks the connector which I should use,I think.It's labeled CC on the diagram and named PCI Express x1 bus add-in card connector,at the bottom of the list.If I am right about this ,then I need to buy this component and install it ,then connect my TV card to it with the connector/cable.If so what is this component called and how does it look like?But since I am no expert and this is just my best guess so far ,I need further instructions.Sorry about the size of this description ,I hope it's not to confusing this time around.I have tried my best(I think anyway) to make it clear as possible.And thanks for any kind of help in advance.Cheers!


----------



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Alogen (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello! I solved the problem.In case it might be helpful for anybody with similar issue, here's what I did; like I said, I have an integrated sound card on my INTEL motherboard.Since I couldn't find any input for the audio connector/cable of the TV card on the motherboard I bought another sound card , installed it and then connected the audio connector/cable to the CD audio in on the new sound card, which has the function of the missing component on my motherboard that I marked with red square and red letter c on the diagram posted earlier .Now it's all a matter of figuring out the drivers for the recording sessions.Otherwise it works great.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We received your report asking for this thread to be closed but it's not necessary to close a thread when it's solved. Since you've marked it solved, that is sufficient.

I'm glad you got everything sorted out.


----------

